# Another reason to avoid dealer valeting



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

You book your car in for a service, they valet it whilst it's there. Careful of swirls, or maybe more careful of this:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

If it isn't a spoof video the guy should be sacked.

If it was my car I think I'd be in the dealership and after seeing the dealer principal would have a 'word' with the twat involved.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

I suspect he was. In reality I suspect he was pissing down a drain or something where the wash water goes down.


----------

